# Zero-G release Ethera EVI vocals instrument



## Time+Space (Apr 17, 2018)

The Ethera series has become one of Zero-G's most popular line of instruments, featuring the stunning vocals of Clara Sorace and a host of additional sounds and instruments tailored towards cinematic productions. 

New Ethera EVI takes the series to a whole new level focusing on both cinematic and electronic music plus sound design with the inclusion of four main instruments...

*Vocal True Legato Instrument* - based on up to 4 layers of sound and the most authentic legato Vocal instrument now on the market. 

*Vocal Phrases Instrument* – provides over 1GB and 1200 individual phrases of authentic inspirational live vocal performance

*Vocal Builder* – a set of samples programmed to act as an intelligent entity allowing the composer to live-play a vocal sequence or chord with different vocal articulations

*Synth* – a powerful wavetable synth created by sampling some of the best hardware synths, several sound field recordings and a whole range of organic sounds, acoustic instruments, and human voices. Contains over 850 presets including 100 Multis and also a multisampled 1928 Acoustic FELT Piano.

In addition to the instruments, Ethera EVI is loaded with bass, horns, drums, acoustic instruments, textures, ambient sounds and more.

*Ethera EVI is available now, if you already own an Ethera title use code 'ETHLOYA20' at the checkout to get 20% off!
*
Click here for full details*

*


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Apr 17, 2018)

@Time+Space When do you expect to have video demos?


----------



## zimm83 (Apr 17, 2018)

TigerTheFrog said:


> @Time+Space When do you expect to have video demos?




there is one on youtube. I saw it just before this announcement. COOL !!!https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lazZj6kn7e0&t=3s


----------



## Mornats (Apr 17, 2018)

There are loads of demos on the product page (under the more info tab, then scroll through the photos until you get to 6-8 vids).

It looks like there's a tonne of good content in this one. Just checking to see if I can use my Ethera loyalty discount with my T&C loyalty points of if they're mutually exclusive...


----------



## zimm83 (Apr 17, 2018)

Mornats said:


> There are loads of demos on the product page (under the more info tab, then scroll through the photos until you get to 6-8 vids).
> 
> It looks like there's a tonne of good content in this one. Just checking to see if I can use my Ethera loyalty discount with my T&C loyalty points of if they're mutually exclusive...



Hy, i don't see the 6-8 videos on the zero-g site...Can you tell exactly where they are ??? Thanks


----------



## Mornats (Apr 17, 2018)

Oh sorry, they're on the Time & Space site here: https://www.timespace.com/products/zero-g-ethera-evi?variant=8113808277611


----------



## zimm83 (Apr 17, 2018)

Mornats said:


> Oh sorry, they're on the Time & Space site here: https://www.timespace.com/products/zero-g-ethera-evi?variant=8113808277611



Oh yes !! THANK YOU very much. Love it !!!!


----------



## Mornats (Apr 17, 2018)

Their scrolling thing for the videos appears to be broken so I've grabbed the URLs from the source code:


----------



## Mornats (Apr 17, 2018)




----------



## Mornats (Apr 17, 2018)




----------



## Time+Space (Apr 17, 2018)

Don from Sample Library Review has just published this thorough first look video...


----------



## zimm83 (Apr 17, 2018)

Time+Space said:


> Don from Sample Library Review has just published this thorough first look video...


Oh man...This is a real walkthrough ! So much content ! And the vocals .....Superb !!!


----------



## Sosimple88 (Apr 17, 2018)

Will check this out closely!


----------



## Mornats (Apr 18, 2018)

Just noticed a bit of an issue in the interface Stefano. In Reaper, when Ethera EVI is loaded into Kontakt via Komplete Kontrol the menu for the phrases on the Vocal Phrases patch goes off the end of the page (see screenshot) below. I can't select any below what you can see unless I ditch Komplete Kontrol (where I'll lose the light guides etc.). Could you put a scrollbar on the dropdown list maybe?


----------



## StefanoM (Apr 18, 2018)

Mornats said:


> Just noticed a bit of an issue in the interface Stefano. In Reaper, when Ethera EVI is loaded into Kontakt via Komplete Kontrol the menu for the phrases on the Vocal Phrases patch goes off the end of the page (see screenshot) below. I can't select any below what you can see unless I ditch Komplete Kontrol (where I'll lose the light guides etc.). Could you put a scrollbar on the dropdown list maybe?



Hi Monarts, The scrolbar is present by default in Kontakt. If you mouse over it should appear. Perhaps the problem is that you are opening it with the Komplete Kontrol. Do you have a magic mouse or similar ? With the scroll key?
With Kontakt there are no problems. I will check


----------



## StefanoM (Apr 18, 2018)

Mornats said:


> Just noticed a bit of an issue in the interface Stefano. In Reaper, when Ethera EVI is loaded into Kontakt via Komplete Kontrol the menu for the phrases on the Vocal Phrases patch goes off the end of the page (see screenshot) below. I can't select any below what you can see unless I ditch Komplete Kontrol (where I'll lose the light guides etc.). Could you put a scrollbar on the dropdown list maybe?
> 
> I checked The problem is that the Komplete Kontrol incorporates the Kontakt window. However as you can see from me the bar is visible. Have you tried to move the mouse wheel?


----------



## Mornats (Apr 18, 2018)

I'm on Windows (sorry, should have said!) and the mouse scroll wheel doesn't show the scrollbar like it does on your Mac screenshot so it won't scroll the list. Strange that the behaviour is different cross-platform! Looks more like a Kontakt thing than an Ethera thing then doesn't it?

Actually, since starting to type this I noticed that in Kontakt standalone, if I change the window size to be smaller then I get the scrollbar. But in Komplete Kontrol the addition of the FX bar along the top (new in v2.0) pushes the Kontakt window below the bottom the Komplete Kontrol window. So the problem seems to lie in Komplete Kontrol.


----------



## StefanoM (Apr 18, 2018)

Mornats said:


> I'm on Windows (sorry, should have said!) and the mouse scroll wheel doesn't show the scrollbar like it does on your Mac screenshot so it won't scroll the list. Strange that the behaviour is different cross-platform! Looks more like a Kontakt thing than an Ethera thing then doesn't it?
> 
> Actually, since starting to type this I noticed that in Kontakt standalone, if I change the window size to be smaller then I get the scrollbar. But in Komplete Kontrol the addition of the FX bar along the top (new in v2.0) pushes the Kontakt window below the bottom the Komplete Kontrol window. So the problem seems to lie in Komplete Kontrol.



Yes dear, I Think that is a Komplete Kontrol Problem GUI. I suggest you to Use EVI in Kontakt


----------



## Mornats (Apr 18, 2018)

Yeah, I'll use EVI in Kontakt for now (for this patch anyway) and I'll raise a bug with NI.


----------



## StefanoM (Apr 18, 2018)

I wish you good music. And experiment with the Synth that is cool :-D ... and with Clara's vocal of course


----------



## Mornats (Apr 18, 2018)

Yeah, there's loads of content that I love so far such as the piano and the guitars and the soundscapes but I'm heading out soon so can't write anything detailed just yet. I'm going to enjoy that's for sure!


----------



## StefanoM (Apr 18, 2018)

Mornats said:


> Yeah, there's loads of content that I love so far such as the piano and the guitars and the soundscapes but I'm heading out soon so can't write anything detailed just yet. I'm going to enjoy that's for sure!




Yes, I understand you. The interesting thing is the sound possibility. Today I used some phrases the legato and textures for a Movie Trailer, I had a lot of fun. I recommend playing with the synth controls ... just change the speed, grain, format, etc and is possible to twist the sound easily.  Bye!


----------



## Epicheart (Apr 18, 2018)

Awesome Library and Vocal ! A new user here!


----------



## StefanoM (Apr 21, 2018)

Compartive Test:

EVI TRUE LEGATO & SOUNDSCAPES 2.0

Remember: With the Midi Velocity you can select a different legato articulation !


----------



## Garry (Apr 21, 2018)

StefanoM said:


> Compartive Test:
> 
> EVI TRUE LEGATO & SOUNDSCAPES 2.0
> 
> Remember: With the Midi Velocity you can select a different legato articulation !



I have Ethera 2.0, and think it’s wonderful. I’m trying to decide now between EVI and Soundscapes. 

Whilst the synth sounds look great, the main interest for me is in the vocal legato. 

From the description in EVI: 
“ The New Ethera EVI True Legato Instrument is based on up to 4 Layers of sound and is the most authentic legato Vocal instrument now on the market.”​it sounds like Stefano you would recommend EVI over Soundscapes specifically for true legato - is that correct? 

I know both have true legato, and know you would proudly stand by both, but since EVI is your latest version, would I be wrong to assume that this is your best true legato to date, as the above quote suggests? The direct comparison was very useful, and confirms they’re both great, but it would be really helpful to have your thoughts on this. 

I notice that EVI has 4 layers, whereas the description of Soundscapes has 2:

 Emotive True Legato:

4 Sustains Round Robin,
2 Sustains Velocity Layers,
up to 3 True Legato Velocity Layers with different styles
over 3 True Octave Vocal Range to create the most realistic vocal instrument yet.
Does the additional 2 layers also make the true legato much more authentic compared to Soundscapes? Again, I know they’re both great, but recommendations for 1 vs the other, regarding this specific feature of both libraries would really help.

The above considertations suggest EVI, but one thing that is swaying me towards Soundscapes is the inclusion of the male voice, which I understand is not included on EVI? 

So - based purely on the true legato, I’d be interested in your thoughts Stefano, and owners who have both products, on which to choose to complement Ethera 2, that I currently have.

Many thanks for the great products.


----------



## zimm83 (Apr 21, 2018)

Garry said:


> I have Ethera 2.0, and think it’s wonderful. I’m trying to decide now between EVI and Soundscapes.
> 
> Whilst the synth sounds look great, the main interest for me is in the vocal legato.
> 
> ...



I can tell you that Soundscapes is very powerful. The legato is wonderful and the male voice very good. I love all the phrases , and there are male vocal phrases too. If you put the male + female legatos together : AWESOME !!!!
And there are multis, piano loops, effects , arps, sound design, etc.....All in one. 
Ilove the " stories " ( like a multi but in an nki ).
I suggest you to buy Soundscapes + EVI . But be prepared to play many many many hours with it, because there's a lot, i say A LOT of nki's in thoses products.


----------



## StefanoM (Apr 21, 2018)

Hi Garry, EVI has a true legato that I can not say is better than Soundscapes 2.0, but I can say that it is definitely different. Both are designed for very emotional phrases on the lower range, a powerful medium range, and a very interesting high vocal range. EVI compared to a Soundscapes has an additional midi velocity layer for some transitions. It is difficult to say which is the best one. They are complementary, because I made these "true legato" to be used together, or as an alternative.

Bye


----------



## Garry (Apr 21, 2018)

Many thanks for these replies. Based on this (true legato not _better_ in EVI, but _different_ compared to Soundscapes), then I would go for Soundscapes in order to get the male voice also. 

Before doing so though, I’ll wait for additional thoughts from anyone out there who has both libraries to directly compare.


----------



## StefanoM (Apr 21, 2018)

Garry said:


> Many thanks for these replies. Based on this (true legato not _better_ in EVI, but _different_ compared to Soundscapes), then I would go for Soundscapes in order to get the male voice also.
> 
> Before doing so though, I’ll wait for additional thoughts from anyone out there who has both libraries to directly compare.




Keep in mind that the MALE voice in soundscapes 2.0 does not have the true legato, but a nice scripted legato with several articulations( some phrases and voxels of course )

EVI has a more structured Synth, Felt Piano, Drums Loops... etc etc..

How said are two complementary library, they are not redundant. But perfect companions. Soundscapes 2.0 + EVI are a giant powerful Vocals, Synth instrument and a Sound Design tool.

Cheers!


----------

